

LPEG matching from 75s down to 100ms - jtlebigot
http://mille337.net/index.php?d=2015/02/25/19/55/20-lets-optimize-lpeg---part-3-vm-hacking

======
jdesgats
Author here. This blog series articles introduces some experimental changes
that I made into LPeg for a specific use case: matching many alternative
patterns while keeping flexibility when needed. Don't expect huge
optimizations on general case.

I still need to write the last part with detailed benchmarks. Stay tuned !

Here is some more links about this little project:

Blog article, Part 1:
[http://mille337.net/index.php?d=2015/02/22/14/28/35-lets-
opt...](http://mille337.net/index.php?d=2015/02/22/14/28/35-lets-optimize-lpeg
---part-1-introduction)

Blog article, Part 2:
[http://mille337.net/index.php?d=2015/02/22/15/26/40-lets-
opt...](http://mille337.net/index.php?d=2015/02/22/15/26/40-lets-optimize-lpeg
---part-2-ast-transformation)

Lua ML announce: [http://lua.2524044.n2.nabble.com/LPeg-pattern-optimizer-
td76...](http://lua.2524044.n2.nabble.com/LPeg-pattern-optimizer-
td7665935.html)

GitHub fork:
[https://github.com/jdesgats/lpeg](https://github.com/jdesgats/lpeg)

